# boot sizes



## noremac (25 Aug 2006)

Hello all, rookie here that just got his kit. The problem is it's summer so pickings were pretty slim. I ended up with 10-10.5 F boots and they're a little wide. I think thats the "wide" size. Just wondering if any one might know the letter designation for the "regular" width boot. That way i can make a quick in and out, i'm in the reserves and have to make the appointment durring my regular work days, so the faster it is the less money i lose that day.

Thanks
mac


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Aug 2006)

Try a "D"


----------

